# Perdido Vs Navarre?



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

We might be coming down for Spring break to either Perdido or Navarre at the beginning of April. Is there much difference between the 2 beaches in terms of fishing and crowds? I have fished Perdido since the mid 80s so I am familiar with it but I have never fished Navarre or even been there over spring break. I don't anticipate big crowds on Perdido but didn't know if Navarre was more like Destin over spring break (lots of people). The place we are looking at isn't near any high rises on Navarre . We like to shark fish so don't like to be around a lot of people but a lot of our fishing is evening and night. I am hoping the Reds are still running and some sharks are starting to move back in. Will have the Yak with me. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Navarre*

Its still very much a sleepy little beach area no real spring break activity compared to PCB or Destin the fishing is genrally great there in the spring as the warme water shows up there first as far as Destin and all areas east are concerned. Perdido I cant really speak to it The Orange Beach area has grown a lot but it still isn't PCB I don't know anything about surf fishing that area.
hopes this helps


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

There's several miles of undisturbed protected beach between Pensacola Beach and Navarre Beach so you have several Beach Access points to fish, that's where I would go! The access points closest to Navarre Beach or Pensacola Beach will be most crowded but once you go in a little ways to the other access points you'll find areas where there's very few people.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I honestly believe Navarre would be a lot less busy then perdido but that's just me


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The beach access points in Navarre Beach itself will be busy but go West a couple of miles to those beach access points and you won't see a lot of people. People you do see will probably be locals!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the input I really appreciate it


----------

